# ازاى نتعامل مع البنات؟ "شخصيتك سلاحك"



## +Sameh+ (30 أغسطس 2011)

*عمرك حبيت بنت ؟! عمرك أعجبت بواحده ومش عارف (تبعبرلها) عاللي جوّاك ؟ أكيد أيوه
كلنا بنحب  وبننجرح جروح رهيبه منهم لما يقرطسونا 



دول أكبر 10 غلطات بيقعوا فيهم الولد مع صاحبته (او حبيبته)


1- إنك تكون (طيب أوي)كتير...
مشكله.... ملحظتش إن معظم البنات مبيتشدّوش للولاد الطيبين ؟؟
بص بأه البنت مبتخترش الولد علي حسب درجه طيبته , بتختار الولد حسب قوّته اللي بتشدها
نحيته (القوة في الكلام وساعات الجسم) أعمل ايه يعني ؟؟ مبقولكش روح اضربها قلمين عشان تعجب بيك ولا بقوللك خليّك علي طووول حنيّن معاها ... شكّل حبه أسوة علي حنّيه وإعرف إنك مش هتعرف تظبط الحركه دي من أوّل مرة.



2- إنك تقنعها إنها تحبك...
ايه أكتر الحاجه الولد بيعملها لما يعجب بواحده مزّة كدا يعنى :t23: بس هي مش مهتمّه بيك ؟
بالظبط , بيحاول يقنعها إنها تفكّر بطريقه مختلفه....
هئوللك حاجه (عمرك ماهتعرف تغيّر رأي بنت بالذات في حتّه الانجذاب)
متئدرش أبدا تغيّر تفكير بنت (بالمنطق والفلسفه)
لو البنت مش مشدودالك , ايه اللي في الدنيا هيخليها تغيّر رأيها في سعادتك
فاللي بيحصل إننا لما نلائي بنت مش مهتمّه بنتحايل ونجري وراهم ونعمل اللي نئدر عليه عشان تغيّر رأيها...
فكرة وحشه ومش هتعمل حاجه.



3- تستني إذنها وإستسماحها...
لما الواحد بيعوز يرضي واحده (اللي إحنا للأسف بنعمله عشان نرضيهم) إن إحنا تشتري رضاهم وإستسماحهم
فكرة زي الزفت
لا يمكن البنت تنجذب لولد من النوع ده , لا يمكن
متخلنيش أغلط بأه
متعاملش البنت وحش عشان (تحبّك) , بس لو فاكر إن معاملتهم الصح إنك تشتري رضاها وتتمحّك فيهم فكر تاني
مش مصدئني ؟ إسأل أي بنت كدة عن الولاد اللي بيضايئوهم بالجري وراهم والمدح فيهم هتلاقيهم كتير فمتبئاش واحد منهم.



4- تشتري رضاها بالماديات...
عمرك خرجت مع الجوّ وإشترتلها هدايا وورود , في الآخر زحلقتك ومشيت مع حد مكنش بيعاملها حتي نص ما كنت بتعاملها ؟؟  حزّر فزّر ايه اللي حصل ؟ دي حاجه طبيعيه جدا , أه وربنا لما بتهادي البنت من دول فإنت كدة بتديلها رساله واضحه (أنا متهيألي عمرك ماهتحبيني وأنا زي مأنا فأنا هشتري رضاك وحبك بالماديات) فكرة مش حلوة بس مرّة أو مرتين مش هيخسّروا



5- تـئوللها عن مشاعرك بدري...
مشكله تانيه كبيرة إنك تـئولّها من تاني مقابله (أنا بجد بجد بحبك)
البنات بيحبوا العذاب ميحبوش الصراحه القويه بتاعه حضرتك دي , متتئل ياض شويه ؟
عارف هتئول عليك ايه ؟ هتئول عليك إنك واحد من اللي (بيئعوا) بسرعه ومبيعرفوش يمسكوا نفسهم
البنات الجامدين قليلين والواحده منهم الولاد بيحاولوا يـتـئربولها بأي طريئه كذا مرة في اليوم , يعني 100 مرة في الأسبوع وأرقام كتيرة في السنه فعندهم خبرة , عارفين هما متوقّعين ايه
فإنت إهداااا كدة خالص هتلاقي طرق تانيه غير الاعتراف.



6- إنك متعرفش ايه اللي بيشد البنت...
البنات بيتشدولنا بطريقه غير خالص ماحنا بنتشدّلهم , دي حقيقه لازم نقبلها ونعدّيها
إنت مثلا لما بتشوف بنت حلوه كدا زيك بمشيتها وطريقتها بيحصلنا هوس وئتي كدة ساعتها هل هما البنات بيتشدولنا بنفس الطريقه ؟هي البنت بتتشد بالمظهر بس زينا ؟
بعد 5 سنين دراسه للموضوع ده لئوا إن البنت بتتشد بحاجه تاني غير المظهر (أكيد منظرك لسه مهم متقابلهاش بفانله)البنات بيتشدولنا بللي هما بيحسّوه مننا بطريقه كلامنا وحركاتنا , فأنت لو بتعرف تستعمل كلامك ولغتك وإتصلاتك بينك وبينها هتقدر تخليها تحس بنفس الحاجه اللي بتشدّك ناحيتها 
ودي مبتجيش بالحظ خالص , لازم تتعلمها وتعرفها. 



7- إنك تـئول العمليه عايزة فلوس ومنظر...
غلط تاني إنك تـئول الحكايه عايزة فلوس أو شكل جامد أو طول معين إلخ. , أغلب البنات بيتشدّوا للرجاله بشخصيتهم أكتر من محفظته , إنت مش شفت أبل كدة بنات زي القمر ماشيين مع ولاد وحشين؟ أهو أنا بتكلّم في كدة , شخصيتك سلاحك وزي ما قلت لو بتعرف تستعمل كلامك وطريقتك هتعمل حاجه.



8- إنك تدّي كل ما تملك لبنت...
سبق وقلت إنك متستنّاش من البنت الإستسماح , والواحد يفتكر إنه لما ينفذ للبنت كل اللي هي عايزاه هتحبه , فكرة غلط ومبتنفعش , البنات مبيحبوش الولاد المطاوعينلهم , مبيحبوش الجُبَنا.



9- إنك متعرفش تعمل ايه بالظبط في المواقف المختلفه...
عارف إن البنت بتفهم وبتاخد بالها جدا من التعبيرات الكلاميه والحركات (أو لغه الجسم) عن الولد ؟ وعارف كمان إنها بتعرف تقرا التعبيرات دي أكتر 10 مرات من الولد ؟ فمثلا إنتو لو خرجتو وكنت عايز تمسك ايديها لاقدّر الله مثلا فهي عارفه إنك عايز تمسك إيديها قبل ماتعمل أي حاجه !! ولو معرفتش تخشّلها منين وأعدت باصصلها كدة وإنت متضايئ هتبئي فاهماك ومش هتساعدك, فمن المهم إنك تعرف هتعمل ايه بالظبط في كل المواقف



10- مش عارف تساعد نفسك...
هو ده سبب فشل معظم العلاقات في الآخر , دي حاجه إحنا اساسا مبنحبهاش في نفسنا ما بالك البنت بأه ؟
إحنا مش محتاجين مساعده حد .. إنت مش ضعيف هتعرف تعمل أي حاجه وكل حاجه لوحدك 
وفي الآخر هئوللك :::
إستحمّي كتير وإتشيّك كتير وإتكلم قليل وإضحك قليل
بس متضيّعش وقتك

البنات: بسيطات لكن معقّدات , ضعفاء لكن أقوياء , طيبات لكن قاسيات (مش كدة ولا إيييه ؟؟)
يعنى هما حاجه كدا غريبه متعرفش توصفها:a63:


اشطه

منقول مع تعديل بعض الكلام​**

*​


----------



## م المجدلية (30 أغسطس 2011)

- إنك متعرفش تعمل ايه بالظبط في المواقف المختلفه...
عارف إن البنت بتفهم وبتاخد بالها جدا من التعبيرات الكلاميه والحركات (أو لغه الجسم) عن الولد ؟ وعارف كمان إنها بتعرف تقرا التعبيرات دي أكتر 10 مرات من الولد ؟ فمثلا إنتو لو خرجتو وكنت عايز تمسك ايديها لاقدّر الله مثلا فهي عارفه إنك عايز تمسك إيديها قبل ماتعمل أي حاجه !! ولو معرفتش تخشّلها منين وأعدت باصصلها كدة وإنت متضايئ هتبئي فاهماك ومش هتساعدك, فمن المهم إنك تعرف هتعمل ايه بالظبط في كل المواقف


ههههههههههههههه بفهمها وهي طاايرة 

كلامك صحييح مئة بالمئة

الرب يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أغسطس 2011)

*من رأيي البنات الحاجه الوحيده اللى مش محتاجه كتالوج 
نصيحه ، كل واحد يتعامل معاهم ومع اى حد بشخصيته الحقيقيه
*


----------



## أنجيلا (31 أغسطس 2011)

*المهم انو يتصرف بلا تمثيل وادعاء*

*موضوع رائع  *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *1- إنك تكون (طيب أوي)كتير...*​
> 
> 
> *مشكله.... ملحظتش إن معظم البنات مبيتشدّوش للولاد الطيبين ؟؟*​
> ...





*مش داخليين دماغي اللي علقت عليهم*
*شكرا ليك مينا*​​


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 أغسطس 2011)

sakae قال:


> - إنك متعرفش تعمل ايه بالظبط في المواقف المختلفه...
> عارف إن البنت بتفهم وبتاخد بالها جدا من التعبيرات الكلاميه والحركات (أو لغه الجسم) عن الولد ؟ وعارف كمان إنها بتعرف تقرا التعبيرات دي أكتر 10 مرات من الولد ؟ فمثلا إنتو لو خرجتو وكنت عايز تمسك ايديها لاقدّر الله مثلا فهي عارفه إنك عايز تمسك إيديها قبل ماتعمل أي حاجه !! ولو معرفتش تخشّلها منين وأعدت باصصلها كدة وإنت متضايئ هتبئي فاهماك ومش هتساعدك, فمن المهم إنك تعرف هتعمل ايه بالظبط في كل المواقف
> 
> 
> ...


*طيب ليه العذاب دا يعنى
طالما بتفهمونا ساعدونا :fun_lol:
نورتى ساكى بمرورك
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *من رأيي البنات الحاجه الوحيده اللى مش محتاجه كتالوج
> نصيحه ، كل واحد يتعامل معاهم ومع اى حد بشخصيته الحقيقيه
> *


*جميل يا مينا
نورت بمرورك
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *المهم انو يتصرف بلا تمثيل وادعاء*
> 
> *موضوع رائع  *


*نورتى انجيلا بمرورك
ربنايباركك
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 أغسطس 2011)

*اول نقطه مكنتش بقول لازم تكون خشن فى معاملتك لا ...تكون حنين على حبه اسوه(بمعنى يكون ليك شخصيتك وقراراتك مش موجود زى قلتك ودى حاجه بتبسط الحبيب لان بيحس برجولتك)
تانى نقطه تماااام اووووى ومعاك فيها
تالت نقطه كنت بقول اللى هتشتريها بالهدايا والفلوس جايز فى يوم تبيعك يعنى كلامى مطابق لتعليقك

ونورتنى يا مايكول بمرورك
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## ميلو واحد بس (21 أكتوبر 2011)

يصراحه ربنا يباركك كلامك مفهوش غلطه والتقل صنعه ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههة فعلا ياهيرو انهم كائنات غريبة انا نفسى حاسة انى  كائن غريب مش مفهموم علشان كدة يابنى كانت الست حواء تخرج الحج ادم من الجنة لان الرجالة مجانين والستات اعبط 
بلا هبل
واية كئنات غريبة دى هو احنا من المريخ صدق الى قال ان الرجال من المريخ والنساء من الزهرة 
ربنا يعنينا


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أكتوبر 2011)

ميلو واحد بس قال:


> يصراحه ربنا يباركك كلامك مفهوش غلطه والتقل صنعه ههههههههههههههههههههههه[/
> QUOTE]
> *ميرسى يا ميلو
> نورت يا باشا*
> ...


----------

